# $5.00 Friday



## Jeffriesw (Sep 24, 2010)

If any of ya'll like Ligonier Ministries (R.C. Sproul) they have a good sale on selected materials every friday for 5 bucks a pop Called... You guessed it. $5.00 Friday
I have been able to pick up a number of good resources here for a great Price 
Just take a look every friday morning and see if they have anything you like.

I bought a book by Sinclair Ferguson called "In Christ Alone" a while back and today was able to get the second book called "By Grace Alone" for $5.00



http://www.ligonier.org/store/collection/5-friday/


----------



## Jeff57 (Sep 25, 2010)

Now if I can only remember this on Friday.  Another good resource with discounted material is http://www.christianbook.com/


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff57 said:


> Now if I can only remember this on Friday.  Another good resource with discounted material is http://www.christianbook.com/



Yep, They been known to get a dollar or three from me.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 8, 2010)

Bump


----------

